# Action-Rollenspiele: Das sind die besten Action-RPGs



## creep (29. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Action-Rollenspiele: Das sind die besten Action-RPGs  * gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Action-Rollenspiele: Das sind die besten Action-RPGs  *


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

Woher kommt diese Top 10?
Weicht ja doch recht starkt von den PCG-Wertungen ab.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2018)

check ich auch nicht. wie ergibt sich diese topliste?


----------



## Orzhov (29. November 2018)

Also Spiele die noch nicht released wurden haben es schonmal nicht auf die Liste geschafft.


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Also Spiele die noch nicht released wurden haben es schonmal nicht auf die Liste geschafft.


Diablo Immortal?
Das kann ja bekanntlich gar nicht schlecht werden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. November 2018)

Mal ne Frage fehlt da nicht auch der Hexer. Dachte das wäre die Referenz schlechthin.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

Was ist das denn für eine Liste? Die meisten sind *KEINE* Action-RPGs. ARPGs sind ausschließlich Titel wie Diablo wo man Gegner aus ISO- oder Vogelperspektive im Dutzend wegrockt. 

Nioh oder Nier: Automata und Co. sind nicht mal Rollenspiele sondern stinknormale 3rd Person Actiongames. Inzwischen hat jedes Spiel ein paar aufrüstbare Fertigkeiten oder gar ein Levelsystem, dass macht es nicht automatisch zu einem Rollenspiel. Vor zehn Jahre wäre wirklich niemand auf die Idee gekommen ein Onimusha oder Ninja Gaiden auch nur entfernt in Richtung eines RPGs einzuordnen... 

Dark Souls oder Monster Hunter sind stinknormale RPGs, wenn auch mit jeweils etwas eigenem Konzept, die ähnlich Skyrim, einer nannte auch Witcher, ein Echtzeitkampfsystem nutzen, sprich Action-Kampfsystem. Das macht sie aber nicht zu ARPGs.

Meine Liste mit den top ARPGs:

- Grim Dawn
- The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Complete
- Diablo 3 (spiele ich gerade, vielleicht steigt es ja noch in der Gunst weiter nach oben)
- Victor Vran
- Dungeon Siege 3

Dann kommt eine sehr, sehr lange Pause und dann kann man vielleicht noch ausnahmsweise, weil sie populär sind aber mir nicht sonderlich gefallen nennen:
- Path of Exile
- Torchlight 1 und 2


Was für ein mieser, hingerotzter Artikel von jemanden der keine Ahnung von Games hat und einfach irgendwelche Titel in einer Liste zusammengewürfelt hat... (ich meine selbst wenn, Durchschnittsware wie The Surge ist drin aber ein Horizon nicht? Lachhaft ...)

Löscht diesen "Artikel" lieber ganz schnell, bevor noch fremde Leute zufällig hier auf die Seite kommen und euch auslachen ...

PS: Wikipedia ist hier für die Definition übrigens Schrott, weil sie z.B. auch den Begriff Dungeon Crawler mit in den Raum für ARPGs wirft, aber das ist nun wirklich was völlig anderes. Problem ist einfach, dass hierzulande der Begriff Hack & Slay nicht bekannt war, so wurde der Begriff Action-RPG geboren. Letztlich ist das aber das gleiche.
Und auch ein Borderlands (2) ist ein gottverdammter Shooter und kein Rollenspiel (Wikipedia erweist sich echt gelegentlich als Schrott).


----------



## creep (29. November 2018)

Eigentlich steht im Artikel alles Wichtige:

" In unserer großen Übersicht stellen wir euch eine Auswahl der derzeit besten ARPGs für PC, Nintendo Switch, PS4 und Xbox One vor. Ob Diablo-typisches Hack and Slay Game, Soulslike oder Rollenspiel mit starkem Action-Einschlag: Wir verraten euch, welche Action-RPGs es aktuell wert sind, gespielt zu werden."  

Sprich: Es sind nicht die zehn jemals am besten bewerteten  ARPGs von PC Games, sondern eine Auswahl von 10 Genre-Vertretern, die wir euch - Stand heute - besonders ans Herz legen. 

Was den ollen Hexer angeht (und genauso auch Spiele aus den Fallout-, Dragon Age- und Mass Effect-Reihen): Hier nochmal die Definition, an der wir uns für den Artikel orientiert haben, um nicht jedes RPG mit reinzunehmen, in dem viel gekämpft wird:

"Das Action-Rollenspiel, oder kurz ARPG, ist ein Untergenre der Rollen- und Actionspiele. Diese RPG-Variante legt einen großen Schwerpunkt auf die Kampfmechaniken, in denen schnelle Reaktionen und gute Reflexe vom Spieler gefordert sind. Besonders beliebte Ausprägungen findet ihr bei Hack and Slay Games wie Diablo oder den sogenannten Soulslike-RPGs, die stark von Demon's Souls und Dark Souls von Entwickler From Software inspiriert sind. Dazu kommen alle anderen Rollenspiele, bei denen das Erlernen und Meistern der Kampfmechaniken eine deutlich wichtigere Rolle spielt, als etwa das Lösen von Rätseln, das Führen von Dialogen oder die Organisation einer Heldengruppe. Vom Action-Adventure hebt sich das ARPG wiederum durch die Entwicklung des Helden ab, über Stufenaufstiege zum Beispiel oder/und Loot."

Die Genre-Grenzen sind sicherlich fließend und man findet einige Argumente, die Witcher-Teile hier mit reinzupacken. Da in diesen gemäß unserer Definition aber das Meistern der Kampfmechaniken nicht deutlich wichtiger ist als zum Beispiel das Führen von Dialogen, haben wir diese Art Rollenspiele draußen gelassen.  Falls das hilft: Ich persönlich halte The Witcher 3 samt den fantastischen Addons für eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten, in einer reinen RPG-Bestenliste würde das Spiel ganz vorne mit dabei sein.


----------



## creep (29. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Liste? Die meisten sind *KEINE* Action-RPGs. ARPGs sind ausschließlich Titel wie Diablo wo man Gegner aus ISO- oder Vogelperspektive im Dutzend wegrockt.



Tut mir leid, das ist falsch, siehe auch der im Artikel verlinkte Wiki-Eintrag, der genau das wiedergibt, was unsere Definition beschreibt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was für ein mieser, hingerotzter Artikel von jemanden der keine Ahnung von Games hat und einfach irgendwelche Titel in einer Liste zusammengewürfelt hat... (ich meine selbst wenn, Durchschnittsware wie The Surge ist drin aber ein Horizon nicht? Lachhaft ...)



Lachhaft ist vor allem die Art und Weise, wie du Kritik übst.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

@ creep, bloß weil Wikipedia keine Ahnung hat solltest du vorsichtig mit deinem Halbwissen sein ... Action-RPG = Hack & Slay also Diablo und Co alles andere NICHT! Sorry, ist so! Da lasse ich auch nicht mit mir diskutieren. Genres verschmelzen aber ein ARPG hat eine recht klare Definition und dein Artikel ist einfach bloß Müll. Da solltest du lieber noch mal in dich gehen und mit Spielen beschäftigen.

Wie oben bereits angeführt, Wikipedia bezeichnet auch Borderlands als Rollenspiel. Wenn sie keine Ahnung haben dann aber gleich richtig. Sich nach ihnen zu richten wenn man von Games nicht viel Plan hat ist einfach dumm. Lieber mal richtige Fachliteratur über die Geschichte das Gamings oder entsprechende (englischsprache) Webseiten.


----------



## creep (29. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ creep, bloß weil Wikipedia keine Ahnung hat solltest du vorsichtig mit deinem Halbwissen sein ... Action-RPG = Hack & Slay also Diablo und Co alles andere NICHT! Sorry, ist so! Da lasse ich auch nicht mit mir diskutieren. Genres verschmelzen aber ein ARPG hat eine recht klare Definition und dein Artikel ist einfach bloß Müll. Da solltest du lieber noch mal in dich gehen und mit Spielen beschäftigen.



Ich sehe schon, nur der liebe Spiritogre hat recht und die zig Listen und Wikis zu ARPGs, die es im Netz gibt, nicht. Alles Halbwissen. Ja, ein ARPG hat eine recht klare Definition. Die steht im Text und das Hack & Slay ist eine Unterkategorie davon. Passt dir nicht? Schade, aber macht nix. Mehr Feedback wirst du von mir aufgrund deiner beleidigenden Art nicht bekommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

creep schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, nur der liebe Spiritogre hat recht und die zig Listen und Wikis zu ARPGs, die es im Netz gibt, nicht. Alles Halbwissen. Ja, ein ARPG hat eine recht klare Definition. Die steht im Text und das Hack & Slay ist eine Unterkategorie davon. Passt dir nicht? Schade, aber macht nix. Mehr Feedback wirst du von mir aufgrund deiner beleidigenden Art nicht bekommen.



LOL 
Von welchen Listen sprichst du? Auch solche zusammengewürfelten wie deine von anderen Spieleseiten? Die sind genauso schrott. Ärgere ich mich jedes mal wieder wenn ich "die besten Spiele in Genre X" suche und dann immer auf diesen Spieleseiten komplett wirr zusammengewürfelten Mist unter diesen Überschriften finde.

Edit: Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, diese Listen die Spieleseiten regelmäßig produzieren sind deswegen so breitgefächert aufgestellt, damit möglichst viele Spieler Interesse an ihnen haben (und wenn möglich ein Spiel über Affiliate-Link kaufen) und eben nicht bloß wie in diesem Fall A-RPG Fans. Es geht nicht mal um die wirklich besten Spiele.


----------



## crassplaya (29. November 2018)

Der Artikel hier dient ganz einfach dazu ein paar Keywords in Google zu ranken, anders kann ich mir das hier nicht erklären.


----------



## Javata (29. November 2018)

Lässt man die Definition mal außer ach, die hier doch ziemlich willkürlich ist, ergibt die Liste einfach wenig Sinn. Sieht eher aus wie eine Werbeanzeige. Zumal ein PoE oder Diablo 3 von "aktuell" irgendwie weit entfernt sind. Zudem fehlen Titel, Mass Effect zB.
Wie gesagt, schaut einfach nur nach Werbung aus.


----------



## Orzhov (29. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Diablo Immortal?
> Das kann ja bekanntlich gar nicht schlecht werden.



Abgesehen von den Titeln die Spiritogre bereits genannt hat gibt es noch diverse Warhammer 40k Titel die in das Schema passen, Wolcen würde mir auch noch einfallen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Titeln die Spiritogre bereits genannt hat gibt es noch diverse Warhammer 40k Titel die in das Schema passen, Wolcen würde mir auch noch einfallen.


Ah, Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, ist ja seit ewigen Jahren Early Access. 

Es gibt eine ganze Reihe Action-RPGs: Sacred 1 und 2, Titan Quest, Marvel Heroes, Drakensang Online, Akaneiro: Demon Hunters, Untold Legends, Record of Lodoss War, Iesabel usw. usf.

Edit: Ah, okay, gerade fiel mir ein, dass Marvel Heroes vor exakt einem Jahr offline ging, ist also leider nicht mehr spielbar, ziemlich schade eigentlich das war recht gut.

Edit 2: Haha, mir fiel gerade ein, vor etlichen Jahren zum Erscheinen von Diablo 3 im Jahr 2012 habe ich mal einen Artikel über Action-Rollenspiele geschrieben, ein paar von denen sind immer noch nicht erschienen: https://rpcg.blogspot.com/2012/05/diablo-iii-die-alternativen.html


----------



## Celerex (29. November 2018)

Grim Dawn und Path of Exile sind für mich die besten ARPG's der letzten Jahre, Diablo 3 schafft es gerade so auf Platz 3. Mein nächster Hoffnungsträger ist auf jeden Fall Lost Ark. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. 

Was hier Titel wie das großartige NieR Automata, MH World oder die Soulsborne Spiele mit ARPG zu tun haben sollen, erschließt sich mir aber nicht so ganz. Das sieht mir eher nach ein paar Gläschen Rotwein zuviel aus.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Löscht diesen "Artikel" lieber ganz schnell, bevor noch fremde Leute zufällig hier auf die Seite kommen und euch auslachen ...



Ich bezweifel stark dass du in der Position bist sowas zu fordern  es ist sogar äußerst frech sowas zu fordern


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel stark dass du in der Position bist sowas zu fordern  es ist sogar äußerst frech sowas zu fordern



Mir ist es letztlich scheißegal ob PC Games sich hier bei Gamern selbst lächerlich machen will und seinem Ruf ruiniert, um im Google Ranking weiter oben zu landen ... 

Ich würde jedenfalls auf meinen Ruf wert legen, denn das ist langfristig erfolgreicher. 

Das ich die Löschung dieses Schrotthaufens von Werbeartikel fordere zeigt nur, dass mir die Seite hier am Herzen liegt.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ich die Löschung dieses *Schrotthaufens von Werbeartikel* fordere zeigt nur, dass mir die Seite hier am Herzen liegt.



Und du glaubst mit so einem Tonfall will man darüber mit dir diskutieren? Ernsthaft? Ich hab da ja meine Zweifel. Der Ton macht die Musik


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und du glaubst mit so einem Tonfall will man darüber mit dir diskutieren? Ernsthaft? Ich hab da ja meine Zweifel. Der Ton macht die Musik



Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett ich diskutiere hier? Ich habe hier einige Sachen klar gerückt. 

Daraus kann der Autor machen was er will, wahrscheinlich nichts, weil er selbst weiß, dass sein Artikel Murks ist aber er das nun mal auf Anordnung von Oben machen musste. Nur sollte er dann tunlichst vermeiden sich da rauszureden und noch auf eine schwachsinnige Definition von Wikipedia verweisen, die er als Grundlage so hingenommen hat. Nach der Definition von Wikipedia ist jeder Actionspiel und jeder Egoshooter inkl. Doom ein Action-RPG, was zeigt wie albern die ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2018)

Wenn es dir so missfällt was da steht, warum ignorierst du den Artikel nicht einfach statt hier verbal herumzuwirbeln? Ich verstehs nicht. Zwingt dich doch keiner Artikel zu lesen, die *deiner Meinung* nicht stimmen


----------



## Spiritogre (30. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn es dir so missfällt was da steht, warum ignorierst du den Artikel nicht einfach statt hier verbal herumzuwirbeln? Ich verstehs nicht. Zwingt dich doch keiner Artikel zu lesen, die *deiner Meinung* nicht stimmen



Bitte? Was ist denn das für ein dummer Spruch? Mich interessieren Action-RPGs nun mal. Ist das jetzt meine Schuld, dass der Artikel Schrott ist? 
Und komme mir nicht mit "meiner Meinung", es gibt kaum ein Genre, das klarer definiert ist als das Action-Rollenspiel u.a. in Abgrenzung zum Action-Adventure.

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen (Autoren) solchen Dummfug dann in Zukunft zu vermeiden. 

Vielleicht weißt du es nicht, der Begriff Action-Rollenspiel kam erst mit Diablo 1 auf, weil man den Begriff Hack & Slay hierzulande nicht so kannte und auch der Meinung war, dass Diablo ja ein wenig mehr bietet als ein Vorläufer wie Gauntlet. Darauf basiert dieses Genre letztlich. 

Auf die Idee zu kommen normale Rollenspiele mit Echtzeit-Kampfsystem oder Actionspiele mit ein paar RPG Elementen wie Aufleveln und Ausrüstung / Waffen aufwerten dann ebenfalls darunter zu ordnen ist dann wohl nur die Wikipedia mangels Ahnungslosigkeit gekommen. Diese Art von Games gibt es aber schon viel länger und wurden NIE so genannt, werden sie heute nicht und auch in Zukunft nicht. Der Begriff Action-Rollenspiel ist einer klaren Gruppe von Spielen zugeordnet, wie eben Diablo, Grim Dawn, Path of Exile usw. Ein RWBY - Grimm Eclipse lässt das Genre noch durchgehen, aber vielmehr dann auch nicht.


----------



## bltpgermany (30. November 2018)

Also ich muss sagen mir fehlen da gute Titel ja sogar Serien in der Liste...
Assassins Creed
Mass Effect
Dead Space
Darksiders


----------



## Xivanon (30. November 2018)

Wenn man so eine Liste erstellt, sollte man aber schon kurz recherchieren, für welche Systeme die Spiele zu haben sind. Insbesondere, wenn es nur 10 Spiele sind.

Monster Hunter: World gibt es auch für PC. (Vermutlich soll eines der beiden PS4 PC heißen)
Salt & Sanctuary gibt es ebenfalls für PC.

Ansonsten finde ich die Liste auch eher eigenartig, inbesondere mit der (Zwischen)Überschrift 





> Top 10 Action-Rollenspiele: Die besten Hack and Slay Games für PC, PS4, Switch und Xbox One


----------



## LOX-TT (30. November 2018)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen mir fehlen da gute Titel ja sogar Serien in der Liste...
> Assassins Creed
> Mass Effect
> Dead Space
> Darksiders



Assassin's Creed ist ein Action-Adventure (Origins und Odyssey mal ausgeklammert, da kann man über das Genre streiten), Darksiders ebenfalls
Dead Space ist ein Survival-Horror Game


----------



## Paddi1232 (30. November 2018)

Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber wie definiert man jetzt den Unterschied zwischen Action RPG und Action Adventure? Nier Automata hätt ich jetzt eher als zweiteres gesehen. Diablo als weder noch weil 'nur' klassisches Hack n Slay.  Und Monster Hunter eigentlich auch als Action Adventure. Die Liste und die zugehörige Diskussion verwirren mich grade. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (30. November 2018)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber wie definiert man jetzt den Unterschied zwischen Action RPG und Action Adventure? Nier Automata hätt ich jetzt eher als zweiteres gesehen. Diablo als weder noch weil 'nur' klassisches Hack n Slay.  Und Monster Hunter eigentlich auch als Action Adventure. Die Liste und die zugehörige Diskussion verwirren mich grade. ^^



Traditionell stammt der Begriff Action-Adventure noch aus der 2D Zeit, dabei handelte es sich meist um ein Spiel wo man eine Welt erkundete, Rätsel löste, ggf. Jump & Run Passagen zu erledigen hatte und eine Story erlebt. Traditionell levelt der Charakter nicht in Stufen wie bei einem RPG, auch wenn er mit der Zeit neue Fertigkeiten bekommt. Beispiele dafür sind The Legend of Zelda, Secret of Mana, Tomb Raider, Darksiders, Assassin's Creed ...

Der Begriff Action-Rollenspiel, das beschrieb ich oben schon, entstand viel später aufgrund des Spieles Diablo. Vorher wurden solche Titel im englischsprachigen Raum Hack & Slay genannt, darunten fiel etwa der Diablo Vorläufer Gauntlet. Da Diablo aber ein wenig komplexer war und kein reines Actionspiel mehr erfand man den Begriff Action-RPG. Seither nennt man alle "Diablo-Klone" wie Titan Quest, Path of Exile usw. so.

Nier: Automata ist ein reines Actionspiel. Viele Actionspiele haben heute Rollenspiel-Elemente aber man kann schon deutlich erkennen, wo die Wurzeln liegen. Das macht sie aber eben nicht automatisch zu einem Action-Rollenspiel sondern da inzwischen praktisch alle größeren Titel aller Genres Rollenspiel-Elemente haben bleiben es eben Actionspiele, Ego-Shooter, Platformer (Jump & Run) usw. sonst hätte man auch ein Problem, da praktisch jedes Spiel mit Echtzeit.Kampf sich ansonsten unter dem Begriff Action-Rollenspiel einordnen ließe, was dann natürlich keinen Sinn mehr ergibt.

Monster Hunter als auch ein Dark Souls hingegen laufen unter traditionellem Rollenspiel auch wenn es viele Dinge wie die Story entschlackt. Das Gameplay orientiert sich aber an typischen Genrevertretern. Auch hier nochmal der Hinweis, Skyrim, Witcher etc. werden nicht zu Action-RPGs weil sie ein Echtzeit-Kampfsystem nutzen sondern bleiben ganz normale RPGs.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. November 2018)

Paddi1232 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber wie definiert man jetzt den Unterschied zwischen Action RPG und Action Adventure? Nier Automata hätt ich jetzt eher als zweiteres gesehen. Diablo als weder noch weil 'nur' klassisches Hack n Slay.  Und Monster Hunter eigentlich auch als Action Adventure. Die Liste und die zugehörige Diskussion verwirren mich grade. ^^



Fairerweise muss man sagen: Es ist kompliziert.
Siehe auch: www.pcgames.de/The-Witcher-3-Spiel-...enn-Genre-Grenzen-verwischen-Kolumne-1248633/


----------



## Batze (30. November 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man sagen: Es ist kompliziert.
> Siehe auch: www.pcgames.de/The-Witcher-3-Spiel-...enn-Genre-Grenzen-verwischen-Kolumne-1248633/



TW 3 oder überhaupt die Witcher Serie  hat aber auch rein gar nichts mit Hack&Sly zu tun, und zwar Überhaupt nichts. Und ich denke darum geht es hier. Und sagen wir es mal so um Diablo typische Spiele. Spiele wurden ja von Usern schon genannt.
Alles andere ist Schmu wenn man auch im Artikel Hack&Sly benutzt.
Da brauchst du deine ehemaligen Kollegen gar nicht in Schutz nehmen. Der Artikel ist weit weg von allem was damit zu tun hat. 
Ein reiner Klick und Google Bericht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger und wer da was anderes behauptet sollte sich mal selbst hinterfragen wie weit man die Nase noch in den Popo stecken kann um das Gut zu finden.
Hier geht es um reine Geld beschaffung im Ranking um bei Google oben zu stehen, oder um überhaupt was zu haben, was ich selbst auch gar nicht beanstanden möchte, Geld verdienen ist ja erstmal nichts schlechtes, nur das man es nicht mal zugibt, sondern sowas auch noch versucht mit Qualität zu verteidigen ist der letzte Humbug. Und dann diese Popo Kriecherei von einigen Mods hier geht wirklich daneben.


----------



## shaboo (30. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Liste? Die meisten sind *KEINE* Action-RPGs. ARPGs sind ausschließlich Titel wie Diablo wo man Gegner aus ISO- oder Vogelperspektive im Dutzend wegrockt.


Man muss aus Genredefinitionen aber auch nicht unbedingt gleich eine Religion machen. Wenn in einem Spiel intensiv geschnetztelt, gequestet und gelootet wird, mit intensivem Inventarmanagement und eher moderatem Rollenspielanteil, ist es für mich ein Action-Rollenspiel, egal aus welcher Perspektive. Für mich ist z.B. das erste Borderlands auch ein Action-Rollenspiel, auch wenn es sich in Ego-Perspektive spielt. Letztlich geht's doch ums Gameplay. Bei "reinen" Rollenspielen unterscheidest Du doch auch nicht zwischen Iso und Ego, einfach weil's keine Rolle spielt.


----------

